# Jerk Shrimp Tacos



## xray (Jun 2, 2020)

I ended up making some Jamaican jerk shrimp tacos for Memorial Day weekend.  I’m just getting around to posting these now.

I used 1 pound of large shrimp, marinated with Wegmans brand Jerk marinade paste. After tasting it off the end of a spoon, I didn’t have high hopes for it. It reminded me of jarred pesto. But I was quite pleased at the end. The kick of the peppers shone through and the acidity of the hot sauce helped too.







The shrimp were grilled and then served with homemade tortillas and homemade coleslaw.

The 3 step process. Corn tortillas, coleslaw, grilled jerk shrimp and then topped with shredded smoked Montery Jack cheese and Los Calientes Hot sauce






Finished and went outside to eat on the deck.











Since I had to work on Memorial Day, I whipped up some Bloody Mary Salad and grilled two hotdogs to reheat and eat for lunch.






Thanks for looking,

Joe


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 2, 2020)

Love jerk shrimp tacos. If you can find Graces jerk marinade, get that. Used to work in a grocery store that had a decent size Jamacian population and thats the one they all bought. Walker Woods is supposed to be good too.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 2, 2020)

Those look awesome Joe! I love jerk anything. For commercial stuff walkerswood is pretty good. Having had one of the wegmans marinades I will have to say it was pretty good too. Anyways those look outstanding man nice job! How was the 12 Horse Ale?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks good bud. Give this a try if you can find it. Its delicious. Got mine at publix


----------



## xray (Jun 2, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Love jerk shrimp tacos. If you can find Graces jerk marinade, get that. Used to work in a grocery store that had a decent size Jamacian population and thats the one they all bought. Walker Woods is supposed to be good too.



Thanks Kevin, I have a bottle of the scotch bonnet pepper sauce from Grace that I really enjoy. I picked it up at Walmart if I recall, I’ll have to look for the jerk one.

I have another jerk sauce my wife brought me back from Jamaica. It’s made by Island Spice...but it’s a pineapple jerk sauce...didnt want these tacos to be overly sweet.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 2, 2020)

Fine looking tacos Joe! I'll take a plate of those any day! Now I'm starving and its taco Tuesday!


----------



## xray (Jun 2, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Those look awesome Joe! I love jerk anything. For commercial stuff walkerswood is pretty good. Having had one of the wegmans marinades I will have to say it was pretty good too. Anyways those look outstanding man nice job! How was the 12 Horse Ale?



Thanks John. I’ll have to look for the walkerswood as well. The Wegmans one was okay, but it’s nothing like the Peruvian one. I actually can’t find that!!

The Genesee 12 horse ale was good, it’s an old beer or a classic remastered. It’s nothing fancy, tastes similar to Natty Ice. But at $13 for a case, it’s good to have around. I ended up picking it up because it caught my eye. I didn’t realize they made it again.


----------



## xray (Jun 2, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks good bud. Give this a try if you can find it. Its delicious. Got mine at publix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks good Jake! I’ll have to order that. Sadly there’s no Publix close to me. I put it on the amazon wishlist, but if I go to Florida in October I’ll bring a few back with me, there’s one close to where we stay in the Keys.


----------



## xray (Jun 2, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Fine looking tacos Joe! I'll take a plate of those any day! Now I'm starving and its taco Tuesday!



Thanks Travis, they were pretty good. The smoked Montery Jack was an audible because I couldn’t find any Cotija. Also didn’t realize it was Tuesday today, my schedule is all messed up. I don’t think I could pull off tacos today...here’s your reminder lol.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 2, 2020)

Got Darn that looks good xray!  Love me some tacos, I could eat them every day of the week.  And that salad....OMG!!  We do a similar salad w/ tomatoes, onion and cukes with oil and vin....yours looks spectacular!!!


----------



## zwiller (Jun 2, 2020)

LIKE.  LOOKS KILLER!  Big jerk fan but have not run shrimp yet.  

FWIW I've tried a few store bought and found WW to be the best but once I got a jerk cookbook and tried making it, I was much happier with the results.  You can also buy the author's rubs etc on Amazon.  I just got the dry rub and have jerk chicken on deck.  

https://helensjerkseasoning.com/products-retail/


----------



## xray (Jun 2, 2020)

73saint said:


> Got Darn that looks good xray!  Love me some tacos, I could eat them every day of the week.  And that salad....OMG!!  We do a similar salad w/ tomatoes, onion and cukes with oil and vin....yours looks spectacular!!!



Thanks Saint, I eat a ton of cucumber tomato salad with salt, pepper and oil/vinegar. When fresh vegetables are in I eat it almost daily.

The bloody mary tomato salad uses that as a base but kicked up with Worcestershire, horseradish, tabasco and celery. Here’s the full recipe if interested.





__





						Reverse Seared CPB Tomahawk Ribeye w/ Bloody Mary Cucumber Tomato Salad
					

Recently, @tx smoker and I talked about working out a trade involving  Certified Piedmontese Beef Tomahawks, some other goodies and a "player to be named" like in the old baseball days. Well, I had this weekend off since I'm partially laid off due to the coronavirus, guess I got to make the best...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## 73saint (Jun 2, 2020)

xray said:


> Thanks Saint, I eat a ton of cucumber tomato salad with salt, pepper and oil/vinegar. When fresh vegetables are in I eat it almost daily.
> 
> The bloody mary tomato salad uses that as a base but kicked up with Worcestershire, horseradish, tabasco and celery. Here’s the full recipe if interested.
> 
> ...


Thanks xray!  I will absolutely be making this (tonight)....it's Creole season!!


----------



## xray (Jun 2, 2020)

73saint said:


> Thanks xray!  I will absolutely be making this (tonight)....it's Creole season!!



Let me know how you like it, I prefer it over my old standby as long as I have the other ingredients on hand. But it’s still simple enough to put together.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 2, 2020)

xray said:


> Let me know how you like it, I prefer it over my old standby as long as I have the other ingredients on hand. But it’s still simple enough to put together.


I will, I guarantee I will love it, I have all ingredients on hand and use them regularly.  Thanks again...


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 2, 2020)

They sure do look good Joe


----------



## D.W. (Jun 2, 2020)

That looks fantastic! Never tried jerk on shrimp, I'll have to give it a try. I'm convinced that I also need to get some of those taco trays...


----------



## 73saint (Jun 2, 2020)

D.W. said:


> That looks fantastic! Never tried jerk on shrimp, I'll have to give it a try. I'm convinced that I also need to get some of those taco trays...


I'm with you there...I need some of those shell trays!


----------



## xray (Jun 2, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> They sure do look good Joe



Thank you Jim!




D.W. said:


> That looks fantastic! Never tried jerk on shrimp, I'll have to give it a try. I'm convinced that I also need to get some of those taco trays...





73saint said:


> I'm with you there...I need some of those shell trays!



The stainless steel taco holders are awesome! Especially if you do a lot of soft shell, or even just tacos in general like I do.

Mine are pretty heavy guage and won’t warp in the dishwasher. I bought a 4 pack from amazon, they were less than $20.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks Great, Joe!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## xray (Jun 3, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Joe!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thank you Bear! I appreciate the like sir!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2020)

Those look freakin’ fantastic Joe!!!
Al


----------



## xray (Jun 3, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Those look freakin’ fantastic Joe!!!
> Al



Thank you Al, I appreciate it.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice job Joe!

They look delicious....Love seaford whenever I can get it as Sue does not, so you know what that means.

We picked up two types of jerk dry seasoning when we were in Jamaica on our honeymoon in 2008, love that stuff.

LIKE!

John


----------



## xray (Jun 4, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice job Joe!
> 
> They look delicious....Love seaford whenever I can get it as Sue does not, so you know what that means.
> 
> ...



Thanks John, I hear ya on the seafood. My wife likes it thankfully, but there’s other things I have to wait til she’s away to eat.

I have a jerk rub from when she went last fall....but there’s been quite a few suggestions on this thread that look great to try.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks great . Not sure I ever had jerk seasoned anything . I'll have to look into it . I like slaw on a taco . 
Nice work .


----------



## xray (Jun 5, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great . Not sure I ever had jerk seasoned anything . I'll have to look into it . I like slaw on a taco .
> Nice work .



Thanks Chop! Jerk seasoning is great for chicken, pork and shrimp. There’s so many different kinds out there and I’m looking to try a few more.

I agree with the slaw too, especially a fish taco whether it’s fried or grilled.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 5, 2020)

xray
  you inspired me to make some tortillias . Had some left over taco meat , just had a taco on a homemade corn tortillia for lunch . WOW ! What a difference . My gosh thats good .


----------



## xray (Jun 5, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> xray
> you inspired me to make some tortillias . Had some left over taco meat , just had a taco on a homemade corn tortillia for lunch . WOW ! What a difference . My gosh thats good .



Chop the homemade tortillas make a big difference and they're not too hard to make. I still press mine between parchment paper with a clear glass pie dish so I can see the tortillas as I press it. I need to invest in a CI tortilla press. They're not terribly time consuming either. My wife helps me out when I make them, so we have a little assembly line going. 

A 5lb bag of corn masa will last you a long time, plus you'll always them when you're ready to make them.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 5, 2020)

Huge difference.  I'm working on making a press out of wild cherry , but might get a cast iron one .


----------



## xray (Jun 5, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Huge difference.  I'm working on making a press out of wild cherry , but might get a cast iron one .



The wood ones I’ve seen are very nice. I’d be interested to see your press when it’s finished.


----------

